# Cartrophen



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Can you explain more about how he declined? It’s typically a very safe drug to use.


----------



## Mossolly (Aug 1, 2020)

He became slower, his right back leg became stiffer so he wasn’t bending it to walk. He didn’t really want to walk at all in the morning. In the evening he managed a slow short walk which has become shorter . After the first injection he started to’hop’ with his two back legs as he found it easier but it also exhausted him. He is still eating normally but is becoming more and more wobbly and not wanting to go anywhere much at all. Of course this could just be coincidence.
.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Mossolly said:


> He became slower, his right back leg became stiffer so he wasn’t bending it to walk. He didn’t really want to walk at all in the morning. In the evening he managed a slow short walk which has become shorter . After the first injection he started to’hop’ with his two back legs as he found it easier but it also exhausted him. He is still eating normally but is becoming more and more wobbly and not wanting to go anywhere much at all. Of course this could just be coincidence.
> .



Did you stop the metacam when you started the Cartrophen? 

If you stopped the metacam, which may have dulled his pain and started the Cartrophen at the same time, that may explain why he's exhibiting more pain now. Cartrophen stimulates cartilage proliferation in the chondrocytes. This is not usually instant pain relief and in severe cases of arthritis, it may not be enough to improve clinical signs. We use something similar in horses and in some it works very well and others do not see improvement. 

I'll follow up with another example: we have a horse who was diagnosed with kissing spine. Prior to his diagnosis, he exhibited just mild signs of discomfort and was an excellent riding horse. We assumed initially it was pain elsewhere, so we decided to give him a steroid injection to see if it eased his pain. Naturally he felt better, and his performance improved. However, once the steroid ran its course, he was in extreme pain and not due to the steroid directly, but due to having to experience the full force of his pain again.


----------



## Mossolly (Aug 1, 2020)

He is on Metacam every day. He doesn’t whimper so I don’t know if he is in pain but it’s pitiful to watch him now.


----------



## Mossolly (Aug 1, 2020)

My vet has said if he shows no sign of improvement within a month then we wouldn’t continue with Cartrophen.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Mossolly said:


> My vet has said if he shows no sign of improvement within a month then we wouldn’t continue with Cartrophen.


I'm sorry to hear this  It doesn't work for every dog. 



https://cartrophen.ca/docs/Efficacy-Study.pdf



The above is a study explaining how Cartrophen Vet works and how it improves clinical signs. I'm not a vet, so take whatever I say with a grain of salt. You sound like a wonderful pet owner who loves their dog so much. I do not think Cartrophen would cause more severe clinical signs and I truly hope you manage to find something to help your baby with the pain.


----------



## Mossolly (Aug 1, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> Did you stop the metacam when you started the Cartrophen?
> 
> If you stopped the metacam, which may have dulled his pain and started the Cartrophen at the same time, that may explain why he's exhibiting more pain now. Cartrophen stimulates cartilage proliferation in the chondrocytes. This is not usually instant pain relief and in severe cases of arthritis, it may not be enough to improve clinical signs. We use something similar in horses and in some it works very well and others do not see improvement.
> 
> I'll follow up with another example: we have a horse who was diagnosed with kissing spine. Prior to his diagnosis, he exhibited just mild signs of discomfort and was an excellent riding horse. We assumed initially it was pain elsewhere, so we decided to give him a steroid injection to see if it eased his pain. Naturally he felt better, and his performance improved. However, once the steroid ran its course, he was in extreme pain and not due to the steroid directly, but due to having to experience the full force of his pain again.





Tagrenine said:


> I'm sorry to hear this  It doesn't work for every dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tagrenine said:


> I'm sorry to hear this  It doesn't work for every dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------

